# Yay!!! On with Iodine lol!!



## sonnyjane (Oct 6, 2011)

Hooray! The end is near. I got a call with my new results and my TSH is at an acceptable level for RAI. Last Monday it was 16 and yesterday, a week later, it was 49.5. They needed it 30 or higher so we are good to go!! RAI Friday, real food again starting Sunday!!!!!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

YAYYYY!!!! Big step forward!!!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

WOOHOO!!!! Have fun going nuclear!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sonnyjane said:


> Hooray! The end is near. I got a call with my new results and my TSH is at an acceptable level for RAI. Last Monday it was 16 and yesterday, a week later, it was 49.5. They needed it 30 or higher so we are good to go!! RAI Friday, real food again starting Sunday!!!!!!


Whoa..............se how fast it happened? Unbelievable. I am very happy with you. Let's do the Snoopy!









http://www.nhlcyberfamily.org/special/happydance.htm

Good luck to you this Friday!!! (1-27-12)


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Andros said:


> Let's do the Snoopy!
> 
> http://www.nhlcyberfamily.org/special/happydance.htm


That was fun!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> That was fun!


We are a fun bunch!


----------

